#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Εξαίρεση απόστασης των 50μ από σχολείο λειτουργίας καταστήματος υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος

## elfkri

Καλημέρα,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος μήπως υπάρχει κάποια εξαίρεση από την απόσταση των 50μ από σχολείο για κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος μικτής χρήσης λιανικής πώλησης τροφίμων και επιχείρησης διάθεσης πρόχειρου γεύματος. 
Το κατάστημα λειτουργούσε με άδεια από την αστυνομία ώς πιτσαρία - εστιατόριο (1990). 
Σήμερα αλλάζει ο ιδιοκτήτης της επιχείρησης. 
Το σχολείο απέχει 40μ από τις πλησιέστερες γωνίες των κτιρίων και 49,5μ από τις εισόδους σχολείου - καταστήματος. Μου είπαν ότι ίσως η άδεια μεταβιβάζεται. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Παραπλεύρως υπάρχει ένα mini market σε απόσταση 47μ από γωνία κτιρίου-σχολείου. 
Οι αποστάσεις μετρούνται από τις εισόδους καταστήματος-σχολείου ή από τις πλησιέστερες αποστάσεις κτιρίων, καθώς έχω δει και τα δύο σε προαπαιτούμενα προέγκρισης. Δεν έχω επίσης καταφέρει να βρω σε κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο τις αποστάσεις και πώς ορίζονται εκτός του γενικού "...50μ από σχολείο, κλινική κ.τ.λ....")
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## elfkri

Καλημέρα,
δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα απαντήσω στον εαυτό μου, όμως φαντάζομαι πολλοί από τους υπόλοιπους θα έχουν αντιμετωπίσει κάτι αντίστοιχο.
Ρωτώντας τόσο στο δήμο όσο και στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ πήρα τις εξής απαντήσεις: 
1.στην τεχνική έκθεση θα αναφέρω ότι το ακίνητο απέχει απόσταση μικρότερη των 50μ. (το κτίριο από γωνία σε γωνία)
2.Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση η επιχείρηση δε θα έχει στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο (πεζοδρόμια κ.τ.λ.) τραπεζοκαθίσματα καθώς - εκτός του ότι δε χωράνε - δε θέλει.
3.Το ακίνητο έχει χώρο στάθμευσης στην πίσω πλευρά ικανό να εξυπηρετήσει πάνω από 10 οχήματα.
4.Δε θα έχει μουσική (ηχητική όχληση) έως και το μεσημέρι που λειτουργεί το σχολείο
 Οπότε εξαιτίας των 2.-3.-4. δεν παρακωλύει την ομαλή λειτουργία του σχολείου!!!!!!!!!! 
5.Πληροί όλες τις υπόλοιπες αποστάσεις.

Στη συνέχεια η ΥΔΟΜ θα απαντήσει ως προς τις αποστάσεις και ότι (μάλλον) δε βλέπει γιατί να μην δώσει βεβαίωση χρήσης γης. (βέβαια όλα αυτά προφορικά) δεδομένου δε, ότι ακριβώς δίπλα υπάρχει ήδη παντοπωλείο και μάλιστα χωρίς χώρο στάθμευσης.
Ο τελικός αδειοδότης δήμος (δημοτικό συμβούλιο) θα αποφανθεί για την προέγκριση. Εξάλλου, σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις δήμοι έχουν αδειοδοτήσει καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος, ακόμα και αν δεν πληρούν όλες τις αποστάσεις με την προϋπόθεση ότι πραγματικά δε παρενοχλούν τις υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητες. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και κάποιον άλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις αναλυτικές οδηγίες.
Αν έπρατταν όλοι σαν εσένα, βοηθούσαν παρόλο που δεν βρήκαν οι ίδιοι ανταπόκριση στα ερωτήματά τους, θα γίνονταν όλων μας η ζωή πιο εύκολη.

----------


## elfkri

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!! Ευτυχώς δεν είμαστε λίγοι!!!!!

----------

